

The biggest mistakes entrepreneurs make - samiq
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/08/27/the-5-biggest-mistakes-entrepreneurs-make/

======
skowmunk
Thanks a bunch for posting it.

Very good advice, absolutely relevant and true, and he says it so well.

Personally for me, it was very reinforcing to my current beliefs.

Now the challenge is to keep living those beliefs! now, that's intimidating :)

